# Agarita Root "Worthless Wood" Elegant Sierra



## MesquiteMan (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a black Ti/Chrome Elegant Sierra dressed in one of my Algarita Root "Worthless Wood" blanks.  The resin is royal blue swirl Alumilite and the finish is CA.  I LOVE the Elegant Sierra kits!  Comments always appreciated, good or bad!


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 2, 2008)

You are going to make me buy some of those blanks. 

Gorgeous pen.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice!  Up here on the prairie the only exotics we have are the ones we plant ourselves!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 2, 2008)

I cannot comment unless I have the pen in hand so please send it to me for evaluation.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2008)

Curtis, that's a beautiful blank, and a sweet pen


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 2, 2008)

That is very stunning. That Elegant Sierra is beautiful. Nice work!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2008)

I so gotta get a selection of the Elegant beauties and Sierras. Just waiting for my pay pal account to settle down cause right now I don't even know how much money I have in it. But I really like that kit. The Blank? eh it's OK. Just kidding, they are stunning. From what I have seen though a photo does not really capture the hands on effect they have. as in they are much more impressive in person.
Good job Curtis.


----------



## mwildes (Dec 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!  I'm still "green" at a lot of this, but I can foresee casting in my future.  Fabulous job!


----------



## Skye (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to suggest a formal name change.

"*Worthless Wood*" will be henceforth known as "*Worthwhile Wood*".


----------



## johncrane (Dec 2, 2008)

That a ripper Curtis!


----------



## george (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice, nice, and nice again.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 2, 2008)

Curtis

You have a PM.


----------



## desertyellow (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a pen I would be proud to carry in my pocket.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 3, 2008)

Stunning pen, craftsmanship and photography!


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 3, 2008)

the blank is great... good choice of pen


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 3, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## arjudy (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the elegant sierra as well. I have yet to order some kits though. The blank on that kit is stunning, very beautiful.


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd say the pen looks pretty good, but it would look much nicer with a rock in it:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mudder (Jan 31, 2009)

*Now I can comment*



Mudder said:


> I cannot comment unless I have the pen in hand so please send it to me for evaluation.




Back on the 2nd of December when this pen was posted I made the reply above. Today, when my wife and I returned home from shopping this pen was waiting for me.

Now that I have the pen in hand I must say that the pictures do not do it justice. The fit is second to none and the CA finish is flawless. In short, this pen is an absolute beauty.


Thank you Curtis, your gift brought a tear to my eye and it will be cherished.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Jan 31, 2009)

I happen to have access to several hundred thousands of dollars in Nigerian Oil funds.  I think with that pen, I would be able to write you a check for a substantial agents bonus.  Simply enclose to pen to my address and the funds will be forwarded to you without hesitation.

Steve W
(Who has a feeling this won't work...)


----------



## altaciii (Jan 31, 2009)

Curtis, you've done it again. Another beautiful pen born in the Texas hill country. Great looking pen, I guess I'm gonna have to get a couple of those kits and try to make mine as cool as yours.

Oh, Yeah......   * GO CARDS!!!!!*


----------



## JohnU (Jan 31, 2009)

The color combo is perfect!  ... and I agree with your taste in kits.  Outstanding as always Curtis!


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 31, 2009)

Curtis,

Stunning as usual.

Skye,

Instead of worthless or worthwhile, how about PRICELESS!

John


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 1, 2009)

I like your choice of blue it goes great with the yellow wood.  Fine work.


----------



## SherryD (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work Curtis. I can see why you like the native species of wood.


----------



## btboone (Feb 6, 2009)

Yowzers!  That is nice.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunning!


----------

